

MSNBC's Dylan Ratigan's rant on money's corrupting effect on Congress - jeffool
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIcqb9hHQ3E

======
kenjackson
It's unclear if these political pundits are dumb, or if playing dumb just gets
better ratings. Anyone work at any of these shows that could shed some light?

------
irrumator
/r/politics is thatta way for the extremist Chomsky acolytes out there.

